# Hlep with Arthrotomy CPT



## Sara82 (Apr 22, 2011)

Does anyone have any suggestions on what code to use for this surgery? My doctor put down 27334(Arthrotomy, with synovectomy) however I dont beleive that is correct - I just cant find one that is. Any advice would be appriciated. Thank you


POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS:
Patellofemoral clunk syndrome, hypertrophic scar tissue, right
knee arthroplasty.

OPERATION PERFORMED:
Right knee limited arthrotomy, excision of hypertrophic scar
tissue undersurface of the patella, quad tendon, and lateral
gutter.


DESCRIPTION OF OPERATION:
A limited arthrotomy was made, centered
around the patella. It was perhaps 2 fingerbreadths above and
below along the line of her previous incision. Dissection was
carried down to the capsule which was entered through a medial
parapatellar type approach. The patient had what was likely some
evidence of patellar clunk syndrome with hypertrophic "crab meat"
scar tissue on the superior pole of the patella just cephalad to
the patellar component. This seemed to catch in the notch of the
femoral component as the knee was brought through an arc of
motion. We used cautery to debride the scar tissue as well as
some scar tissue along the lateral gutter. As the knee was then
brought through an arc of motion, there was no impingement of any
tissues in the notch area of the femur. The patellar, femoral,
and tibial components were all well fixed. The knee was
otherwise stable throughout its arc of motion. The knee was then
irrigated copiously.


----------



## maryanneheath (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi there,

I am not sure why you feel that this is not an accurate code?  I believe that it is correct, but maybe I am missing something....


----------

